
The Real Reason We Need to Stop Trying to Protect Everyone’s Feelings - frenchman_in_ny
http://observer.com/2015/09/the-real-reason-we-need-to-stop-trying-to-protect-everyones-feelings/
======
rubyfan
Definitely there is a trend of "I'm offended, now institutionalize protections
for my feelings" and generally an overriding concern not to offend these days
and it is scary.

